# UAE Security Clearance: To be or not to be...



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

As some of you might remember, my security clearance paperwork was submitted in early August 2013. To the best of my knowledge, I have not been rejected. My paperwork is in limbo somewhere. The position was at Zayed University. I was really looking forward to going.

Lucky for me, I'm taking up a teaching position at the University of Dammam. I'll be there on 19 December. So I guess that's the end of my Abu Dhabi security clearance adventure. It's bittersweet. But closure is good.

This is likely to be my last post on this forum. Best wishes to all.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

all the best for your new adventures!


----------

